

Show HN: Advanced Web Applications Using Symfony - leftnode
https://advancedwebappsbook.com/?source=hackernews

======
iancarroll
Late November of this year and it's 40% done? How's this going to work out?

~~~
leftnode
Author here. Several ways: the first half of the book was much more difficult
to write as I was finding my voice and writing about non-Symfony tech (you can
read the first two chapters on the website).

Additionally, I run my own software company so I can dedicate a full day to
writing if I want (I've been writing in the evenings only).

Finally, if I don't feel I can make the date then I will let everyone on the
pre-order list know and they can opt to have their pre-order canceled (no
money exchanges hands until the book is published).

Thanks for the question!

